# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Βοήθεια για σύνδεση γεννήτριας.

## VaggelisD66

Γεια σας και από εμένα.
Αγόρασα πρόσφατα μια γεννήτρια με σκοπό να την χρησιμοποιήσω στο λεβητοστάσιο ώστε να έχω θέρμανση σε περίπτωση διακοπής αλλά και ασφάλειας καθόσον έχω ξυλολέβητα.
Στην αρχή είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω ένα μεταγωγικό διακόπτη στον πίνακα του λεβητοστασίου ώστε να τον απομονώνω από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ αλλά επειδή η γεννήτρια είναι μεγάλη αποφάσισα να τροφοδοτήσω όλο το σπίτι αλλά μόνο σε περίπτωση διακοπής.
Οι καταναλώσεις θα είναι οι παρακάτω  :
Λεβητοστάσιο (3 κυκλοφορητές, πίνακας λέβητα, ανεμιστήρας) : 250 w
Φωτισμός led  (max) : 100 w
Ψυγείο : 150 w
Τηλεόραση : 100 w
Router, φορτιστές, standby άλλων συσκευών : 50 w
Σύνολο 650 w και ή γεννήτρια μπορεί να δώσει max 2800 και συνεχόμενο 2600 watt.
Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος και ότι γνωρίζω είναι μόνο εμπειρικά και από ότι άκουσα για αυτό άλλωστε ρωτάω και εδώ.
Πάμε λοιπόν να εξηγήσω τον τρόπο που σκέφτηκα να την συνδέσω αλλά και τις απορίες που έχω.
Στον κεντρικό πίνακα έχω με ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια 10Α μία εξωτερική μπρίζα με καλώδιο 3Χ2,5 στην οποία σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω την γεννήτρια.
Σε περίπτωση διακοπής κατεβάζω το διακόπτη στο ρελέ διαρροής ώστε να κόψω το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ από το σπίτι και να λειτουργώ με την γεννήτρια.
Με αυτό τον τρόπο (κλείσιμο ρελέ διαρροής) εκτός από φάση κόβω και τον ουδέτερο ?
Φτάνει μόνο το κλείσιμο του ρελέ ή πρέπει να βγάλω και την ασφάλεια τήξης ?
Από ότι κατάλαβα στην μπρίζα της γεννήτριας δεν μπορούμε να διαχωρίσουμε φάση και ουδέτερο (το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει και στους 2 πόλους της) οπότε όταν την συνδέσω στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει τάση στον ουδέτερο ?
Αν όχι μήπως δεν πρέπει να κόψω τον ουδέτερο από τον πίνακα προς το ρολόι ?
Στο σώμα της γεννήτριας υπάρχει βίδα για σύνδεση γείωσης ώστε να απάγει τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό. Να υποθέσω ότι δεν έχει σχέση με την γείωση της εγκατάστασης του σπιτιού ?
Η γεννήτρια δοκιμάστηκε με αεροσυμπιεστή και μεγάλο τροχό ταυτόχρονα στις 2 μπρίζες της και δούλευε κανονικά όποτε δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα με τα μικρά μοτέρ των 3 κυκλοφορητών και του ψυγείου.
Με τις ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές (τηλεόραση, router) τι γίνεται ?
Μπορούν να πάρουν τάση από γεννήτρια ή θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα ?
Για την ένδειξη επαναφοράς της τάσης από την ΔΕΗ σκέφτηκα να βάλω λυχνία πριν το ρελέ διαρροής ώστε να βλέπω ποτέ θα έχω ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ για να σταματάω και να αποσυνδέω την γεννήτρια και μετά να ανοίγω τον ρελέ διαρροής.
Ακούω τις προτάσεις σας ως προς τον τρόπο σύνδεσης αλλά και οτιδήποτε άλλο θα έπρεπε να λάβω υπόψη μου προτού την συνδέσω στον πίνακα του σπιτιού. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Στον κεντρικό πίνακα έχω με ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια 10Α μία εξωτερική μπρίζα με καλώδιο 3Χ2,5 στην οποία σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω την γεννήτρια.

Μια παρατήρηση σχετικά με την ασφάλεια   (Του ανθρώπου) 
Εάν για κάποιο λόγο βγει το καλώδιο με το φις της γεννήτριας από την πρίζα και ακουμπήσει κάποιος, θα έχεις σοβαρό θέμα.. ....

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Ενώ άμα κάνει εργασίες η ΔΕΗ και σηκώσεις εσύ την ασφάλεια του γενικού δεν θα υπάρξει προβλημα;
Αυτά που λες είναι εγκληματικά.

----------


## JOUN

Αυτο χρειαζεσαι:https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=30730
Τωρα για συνδεσμολογια αν δεν την καταλαβαινεις καλυτερα να το κανει καποιος αλλος.

----------


## VaggelisD66

Εντάξει δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τραβήξω ξεχωριστή γραμμή και να βάλω τον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη αν αυτό είναι ασφαλέστερο από το κλείσιμο του γενικού διακόπτη με το ρελέ διαρροής. 
Εγώ ζήτησα την γνώμη σας εάν η συγκεκριμένη συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή ώστε να δουλέψει όλο το σύστημα χωρίς να αρχίσουμε τα "αν".
Με το αν βγάλει κάποιος την μπρίζα ή αν σηκώσει τον διακόπτη δεν κάνουμε συζήτηση γιατί ο καθένας μας μπορεί να βάλει ένα "αν" ακόμα και στην ασφαλέστερη εγκατάσταση και δημιουργήσει προϋποθέσεις για καταστροφή.
Έτσι λοιπόν εκτός από τα "αν" θα προτιμούσα να δίνατε συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις όπως π.χ. ο @JOUN για τον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη.
Επίσης θα εκτιμούσα πολύ εάν έχετε απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα :
1) Ξεχωρίζει η φάση και ο ουδέτερος στους πόλους της μπρίζας της γεννήτριας ?
2) Επειδή βλέπω ότι το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει και στους 2 πόλους υπάρχει να περίπτωση να έχω τάση στην μπάρα ουδέτερου στον πίνακα ?
3) Είναι σωστό για την σύνδεση της γεννήτριας με ποιο τρόπο κι αν γίνει αυτή εκτός από την φάση να κόβουμε και τον ουδέτερο από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ προς το σπιτι ? 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JOUN

1) OXI
2) OXI
3) NAI παντα πρεπει να κοβεις και φαση και ουδετερο οταν συνδεεις γεννητρια,πρεπει δηλ το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ να ειναι τελειως ανεξαρτητο απο της γεννητριας.

----------

antonisfa (24-11-17), 

VaggelisD66 (24-11-17)

----------


## vasilllis

Επειδή είπες εάν απάντησα με αν  :Smile: .
Αυτό που ανάρτησε είναι το ιδανικό. Το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει Γιατί κάθε άκρο σου βγάζει 110 volt. Θα κάνεις εσύ το ένα άκρο ουδέτερο ,γειωνοντας το.


ΥΓ ξέχασα. Θα βάλεις πρίζα αρσενική βιομηχανικού τύπου και δις θηλυκό

----------

antonisfa (24-11-17)

----------


## JOUN

> Θα κάνεις εσύ το ένα άκρο ουδέτερο ,γειωνοντας το.



Γιατι να το κανει αυτο Βασιλη;Βαφτιζεις το ενα ακρο ουδετερο και το βαζεις στην κλεμα των ουδετερων και το αλλο φαση.Αφου θα ειναι αποσυνδεμενος απο την ΔΕΗ και την ουδετερωση μεσα στον μετρητη δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα..

----------


## vasilllis

την ουδετερωση στον μετρητη την ξεχναμε απο την στιγμη που εχουμε διπολικο μεταγωγικο.
ΠΟλυ σωστα οπως αναφερεις δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα να δουλεψει η γεννητρια ετσι.
Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι δεν θα μπορεσει να δουλεψει το ρελε διαρροης σε περιπτωση διαρροης .Ειναι οπως ακριβως ο μετ/στης απομονωσης.

----------


## JOUN

Ακριβως..Αφου ειναι απομονωμενη η ταση απο την γη σε περιπτωση διαρροης ακομη και να πιασεις μεταλλικο μερος μιας συσκευης δεν θα γινει τιποτα γιατι η ταση δεν εχει να παει καπου..Αρα γιατι να το χαλασεις αυτο γειωνοντας τον ενα πολο;
Ειναι σαν να εχεις Μ/Σ απομονωσης οπως ειπες και να γειωνεις τον εναν πολο του δευτερευοντος..Το κανεις ; Οχι..

----------


## VaggelisD66

Λοιπόν έχουμε το τελικό σχέδιο.
Μεταγωγικός διακόπτης ράγας με ξεχωριστή γραμμή προς την γεννήτρια.
Νέα ερωτήματα.
1. Πριν ή μετά το ρελέ διαρροής. Δηλαδή το ρελέ μπορεί να δουλέψει και με την γεννήτρια ?
2. Η γραμμή θα καταλήγει σε αρσενικό φις για απευθείας σύνδεση στη γεννήτρια. Στην θέση του διακόπτη για λειτουργία από ΔΕΗ το αρσενικό φις δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα γιατί δεν θα έχει τάση.
3. Υπάρχει άλλη λύση για σύνδεση της γραμμής στη γεννήτρια ?


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonisfa

> Ακριβως..Αφου ειναι απομονωμενη η ταση απο την γη σε περιπτωση διαρροης ακομη και να πιασεις μεταλλικο μερος μιας συσκευης δεν θα γινει τιποτα γιατι η ταση δεν εχει να παει καπου..Αρα γιατι να το χαλασεις αυτο γειωνοντας τον ενα πολο;
> Ειναι σαν να εχεις Μ/Σ απομονωσης οπως ειπες και να γειωνεις τον εναν πολο του δευτερευοντος..Το κανεις ; Οχι..



Καλύτερα να γειώνεται ο ένας πόλος όπως αναφέρθηκε, διαφορετικά λειτουργεί ως Μ/Στής απομόνωσης. Ο ένας πόλος σε μεγάλη εγκατάσταση εύκολα μπορεί να βρεθεί σε επαφή με τη γή. 
Αν συμβεί αυτό η επαφή με τον δεύτερο πόλο είναι άκρως επικίνδυνη.

----------

Ηλιας Α (24-11-17), 

vasilllis (24-11-17)

----------


## xristos2

εχω γεννητρια στο μαγαζι..............μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα.....

υστερα απο το 16 σχολιο, σκεφτηκα να σβησω αυτα που εγραψα :Blush:

----------


## vasilllis

δεν απαιτειται αδεια,αλλα βεβαιωση.

----------


## thomastropo

Με την ευκαιρια να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με φωτισμο κηπου.
Αν εχω δυνατοτητα να τροφοδοτησω φωτισμο κηπου (γυρω στα 15 φωτιστικα) αλλα και μια πριζα 220 μεσω μετασχηματιστου 1 προς 1 θα ηταν καλυτερο ή μεσω μετασχ/στου 220/48?
Αν εχω δυνατοτητα για παροχη σε αυτα με ενα πινακακι στην περιπτωση που βαλω γεννητρια που εχω μικρη, πρεπει να γειωσω τον ενα πολο, να δημιουργησω τεχνητο ουδετερο δηλαδη?
Τι θα ηταν το καλυτερο?

Και κατι τελευταιο...υπαρχουν λαμπτηρες led στα 48 βολτ?

----------


## george33

Φωνάζεις ηλεκτρολόγο να στην εγκαταστήσει και να καταθέσει νέα ΥΔΕ που αφορά τροποποίηση της εγκατάστασης δηλώνοντας την γεννήτρια. Αυτή είναι η διαδικασία, όλα τα άλλα που σου λένε είναι ανευθυνότητες για ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό θέμα.

----------


## george33

Απαιτείτε ΥΔΕ, δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάται αν δε γνωρίζετε.

----------


## nick1974

> Ενώ άμα κάνει εργασίες η ΔΕΗ και σηκώσεις εσύ την ασφάλεια του γενικού δεν θα υπάρξει προβλημα;
> Αυτά που λες είναι εγκληματικά.



ρε φιλε κακος προφητης εισαι τελικα  :Tongue2:  ...δε περιμενα καποιος να κανει οντως τετοιες ερωτησεις

----------


## nick1974

> Φωνάζεις ηλεκτρολόγο να στην εγκαταστήσει και να καταθέσει νέα ΥΔΕ που αφορά τροποποίηση της εγκατάστασης δηλώνοντας την γεννήτρια. Αυτή είναι η διαδικασία, όλα τα άλλα που σου λένε είναι ανευθυνότητες για ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό θέμα.



ακριβως αυτο


οκ, καταλαβαινω οτι μια οικιακη γεννητριουλα δεν ειναι κανενα τερατωδες project, αλλα αν δεν εχεις επαφη με το αντικειμενο μπορει να προκαλεσεις προβληματα απο αγνοια χωρις να το καταλαβεις

----------


## vasilllis

> Απαιτείτε ΥΔΕ, δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάται αν δε γνωρίζετε.



Ποιος τα λεει αυτα Γιωργο? :Huh:

----------


## VaggelisD66

ΥΔΕ για μια γεννήτρια που θα καλύψει τους κυκλοφορητές του λεβητοστασίου και 2 - 3 λάμπες ?
Να υποθέσω δηλαδή ότι εσύ όταν σε πιάνει πονοκέφαλος δεν πας στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς να πάρεις depon αλλά κλείνεις ραντεβού για αξονική και πας τα αποτελέσματα σε νευροχειρούργο.
Μια φιλική συμβουλή σε φόρουμ ζητήσαμε και όχι να εγκαταστήσουμε Η/Ζ των 500 KVA

----------


## nick1974

Βαγγελη ο ανθρωπος σου ειπε το τι απαιτειται τυπικα (προσωπικα δε το γνωριζω αλλα υποθετω ετσι πρεπει να ναι αφου μιλαμε για εγκατασταση στον πινακα), και πολυ καλα εκανε.
Γραφτηκες σε ενα φορουμ οπου κυκλοφορουν επαγγελματιες και ζητησες συμβουλη ειδικων, δε μπηκες σε ενα φορουμ για καναρινια που συχναζεις χρονια πχ να γραψεις _"μηπως ξερει κανεις απο γεννητριες? "
_Η εγγραφη σου εγινε με αφορμη αυτη ακριβως την ερωτηση, οποτε επαγγελματικη πληροφορια ζητησες λοιπον, οχι φιλικη συμβουλη!
Αυτο δεν ειναι κακο, αλλα ειναι αστειο στα ορια του τρολλαρισματος να επιτειθεσαι ετσι σε καποιον που σου εδωσε -σωστα η λαθος- μια επαγγελματικη συμβουλη, κι επειδη δεν εισεπραξες μεσω αυτης την πληροφορια που υπεθεσες πως θα παρεις, κι ειδικα τη στιγμη που λες πως δεν εισαι ηλεκτρολογος και που απ τα λεγομενα σου ΙΣΩΣ δεν εχεις τια απαιτουμενες γνωσεις και εμπειρια ωστε να κρινει καποιος οτι εισαι σε θεση να κανεις τη συγκεκριμενη εργασια με απολυτα ασφαλη τροπο.
Αν εμπαινες σε ενα φορουμ πυροτεχνουργων κι εγραφες "_δε ξερω τιποτα απο βομβες αλλα θελω να απασφαλισω μια που ειναι στον κηπο μου απ τον εμφυλιο_" τι "φιλικες" απαντησεις υποθετεις πως θα επαιρνες? Εδω αντιθετως απ οσο βλεπω εχεις παρει καμποση πληροφορια, γιατι αυτο που ζητας οντως δεν ειναι κατι τρομερο, αλλα δεν παυει να θελει προσοχη οπως καθε ασχολια με το ρευμα.

----------

antonisfa (25-11-17)

----------


## george33

> ΥΔΕ για μια γεννήτρια που θα καλύψει τους κυκλοφορητές του λεβητοστασίου και 2 - 3 λάμπες ?
> Να υποθέσω δηλαδή ότι εσύ όταν σε πιάνει πονοκέφαλος δεν πας στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς να πάρεις depon αλλά κλείνεις ραντεβού για αξονική και πας τα αποτελέσματα σε νευροχειρούργο.
> Μια φιλική συμβουλή σε φόρουμ ζητήσαμε και όχι να εγκαταστήσουμε Η/Ζ των 500 KVA



ΥΔΕ για μια γεννήτρια...τέλος...ότι γεννήτρια και να είναι..ο ΕΛΟΤ δεν αναφέρει άλλους κανονισμούς για μικρές γεννήτριες και άλλους για μεγάλες. Ασχολήσου με τίποτα άλλο καλύτερα.

----------


## george33

> Ποιος τα λεει αυτα Γιωργο?



Ο ΕΛΟΤ, για κάθε τροποποίηση της εγκατάστασης απαιτείτε ΥΔΕ...και εφόσον με την γεννήτρια θα γίνει τροποποίηση της εγκατάστασης πρέπει να δηλωθεί στην ΔΕΗ..Επίσης στο έγγραφο της ΥΔΕ υπάρχει πλαίσιο που σε ρωτάει αν υπάρχει ΗΖ στην εγκατάσταση και αν πληρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις.

----------


## nick1974

Αναλυοντας το θεμα ΥΔΕ νομιζω πως κοιταμε το δεντρο και χανουμε το δασος.
Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι θελει να κανει manual χειρισμο (κι αν ξεχασει να κατεβασει το ρελε τι γινεται? η ακομα χειροτερα αν καποιος αλλος το ανεβασει ενω λειτουργει η γεννητρια?) επιπλεον απο τις ερωτησεις (πχ αν με το ρελε κοβει και ουδετερο) δειχνει πως δε το πολυκατεχει... ...αλλα θελει "φιλικες συμβουλες" ωστε να κανει την εγκατασταση ο ιδιος.
Προσωπικα δε πολυστεκομαι στα τυπικα, αλλα στο οτι θελει να κανει κατι που δε το γνωριζει και ο τροπος που σκεφτηκε ειναι ανορθοδοξος και δεινητικα επικινδυνος (τουλαχιστο για ενα τυπικο οικιακο χρηστη)

----------


## VaggelisD66

@nick1974 
Σε όσα φόρουμ συμμετέχω αυτοί που κατέχουν κάποιες γνώσεις τις μοιράζονται με αυτούς που ζητούν βοήθεια.
Σε κάποιο αντίστοιχο π.χ. που μπαίνουν αρχάριοι στα κινητά και ρωτούν οτιδήποτε μπορείς να φανταστείς από το πιο απλό ως το πως να αλλάξουν μόνοι τους οθόνη και digitizer δεν είδα μέχρι τώρα κάποιον να πει αν θες να κάνεις αυτό πάνε και πλήρωσε στον ειδικό άλλα όσοι επιθυμούν καθοδηγούν βήμα βήμα αυτούς που ζητούν βοήθεια.
Όντως πήρα τις πληροφορίες που ήθελα από ανθρώπους που με ευγένεια απάντησαν στις ερωτήσεις που έθεσα.
Όμως αν θεωρείς ότι στο παρόν φόρουμ πρέπει γράφουν μόνο επαγγελματίες που ανταλλάσσουν γνώμες μεταξύ τους ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να απευθύνονται επί πληρωμή στους ειδικούς ίσως να απευθυνθείς στους διαχειριστές ώστε να αλλάξουν τους κανονισμούς του παρόντος φόρουμ.
Τέλος πάντων αυτό που ήθελα να μάθω - επιβεβαιώσω το έμαθα από τον @JOUN τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για τις απαντήσεις του.
Έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου για τα 'αν' που τόσο πολύ σας απασχολούν.
Πάμε λοιπόν στη δική σας εκδοχή.
Παίρνω τον σούπερ - ντουπερ διπλωματούχο ηλεκτρολόγο (όπως αυτόν που έκανε την εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι και η μπρίζα του διαδρόμου παίρνει ρεύμα μόνο αν είναι αναμμένο φως του μπάνιου) μου κάνει την εγκατάσταση με όλα τα ασφαλιστικά, υπογράφει και την ΥΔΕ που τόσο πολύ σας αρέσει και όλα είναι έτοιμα.
ΑΝ μετά εγώ ο ανίδεος, ο όπως θες χαρακτήρισε με πάω και συνδέσω την γεννήτρια σε άλλη μπρίζα του σπιτιού, ΑΝ τροποποιήσω την εγκατάσταση, ΑΝ, ΑΝ ΑΝ.
Βλέπεις υπάρχουν πολλά ΑΝ για να έρθει η καταστροφή όσες ΥΔΕ κι αν υπογράψεις.
Αυτά από εμένα και συγνώμη αν σας αναστάτωσα επειδή ζήτησα συμβουλές όπως κάνουν εκατομμύρια χρήστες σε άλλα αντίστοιχα φόρουμ.

----------


## nick1974

> @nick1974 
> Σε όσα φόρουμ συμμετέχω αυτοί που κατέχουν κάποιες γνώσεις τις μοιράζονται με αυτούς που ζητούν βοήθεια.
> Σε κάποιο αντίστοιχο π.χ. που μπαίνουν αρχάριοι στα κινητά και ρωτούν οτιδήποτε μπορείς να φανταστείς από το πιο απλό ως το πως να αλλάξουν μόνοι τους οθόνη και digitizer δεν είδα μέχρι τώρα κάποιον να πει αν θες να κάνεις αυτό πάνε και πλήρωσε στον ειδικό άλλα όσοι επιθυμούν καθοδηγούν βήμα βήμα αυτούς που ζητούν βοήθεια.



Βαγγελη αντιλαμβανεσαι υποθετω -ελπιζω- τη διαφορα του να αλλαξεις ενα digitizer η μιας οθονης σε κινητο απ το να συνδεσεις γεννητριες και να κανεις επεμβασεις στην ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση ενος σπιτιου.
Επισεις ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι απλα γραφτηκες και εξεθεσες τη συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση χωρις καν να "συστηθεις" (να χουμε μια αποψη για το ποιος εισαι πανω κατω και το αν εχεις τεχνικη αντιληψη και σε ποιο επιπεδο). Προσωπικα συχνα με παιρνουν τηλεφωνα μηχανικοι και ζητανε πληροφοριες για να κανουν πολυ πιο επικινδυνα πραγματα απ αυτο που ζητας εσυ, και τους τις δινω χωρις προβλημα γιατι ξερω σε τι ανθρωπους μιλαω και τι καταλαβαινουν. Αν ομως ο αλλος γυρισει και πει "ειμαι λογιστης, εδω βγαζω ολοκληρα φπα και ισολογισμους μια γεννητρια δε θα μπορεσω να συνδεσω? " τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα.
Εσυ φιλε μου δεν ξερουμε καν τι εισαι και το τι πανω κατω μπορεις να κανεις, απλα αρχισες να μιλας για μια εγκατασταση που θες να κανεις με ανορθοδοξο κι επικινδυνο δεινητικα τροπο για τα οικιακα δεδομενα 






> Όντως πήρα τις πληροφορίες που ήθελα από ανθρώπους που με ευγένεια απάντησαν στις ερωτήσεις που έθεσα.
> Όμως αν θεωρείς ότι στο παρόν φόρουμ πρέπει γράφουν μόνο επαγγελματίες που ανταλλάσσουν γνώμες μεταξύ τους ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να απευθύνονται επί πληρωμή στους ειδικούς ίσως να απευθυνθείς στους διαχειριστές ώστε να αλλάξουν τους κανονισμούς του παρόντος φόρουμ.



στο φορουμ γραφουν απαντες, αλλα νομιζω γινεται πολυ ευκολα κατανοητο οτι δε γινεται να δινονται απαντησεις σε ολους για τα παντα με απολυτη χαλαροτητα.
Αν καποιος γραψει "ειμαι 12 χρονων και θελω να φτιαξω ενα walkie talkie μπαταριας" θα παρει και τα μπραβο του και σχεδια και τα παντα.
Αν πει "ειμαι 12 χρονων και θελω να φτιαξω ενα πηνιο Τesla με ενα μετασχηματιστη απο ΝΕΟΝ που βρηκα πεταμενο εξω απ το σπιτι μου" ε... δε νομιζω να του πει κανεις πως να το κανει εκτος κι αν ειναι ψυχακιας

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο ΕΛΟΤ, για κάθε τροποποίηση της εγκατάστασης απαιτείτε ΥΔΕ...και εφόσον με την γεννήτρια θα γίνει τροποποίηση της εγκατάστασης πρέπει να δηλωθεί στην ΔΕΗ..Επίσης στο έγγραφο της ΥΔΕ υπάρχει πλαίσιο που σε ρωτάει αν υπάρχει ΗΖ στην εγκατάσταση και αν πληρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις.



δεν εννοουσα ποιος οργανισμος ζηταει πιστοποιητικα .Για αυτο που ελεγες ρωτησα:
_Απαιτείτε ΥΔΕ, δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάται αν δε γνωρίζετε.

Υδε και απαλλακτικο απο ραε._

----------


## makis170

> 1) OXI
> 2) OXI
> 3) NAI παντα πρεπει να κοβεις και φαση και ουδετερο οταν συνδεεις γεννητρια,πρεπει δηλ το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ να ειναι τελειως ανεξαρτητο απο της γεννητριας.




Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα αν αφήσεις συνδεμένο τον ουδέτερο? Τι μπορεί να συμβεί? Δεν είναι γειωμένος στο δίκτυο?

----------


## cappeli

ο κανονισμος ΕΛΟΤ περιγραφουν ακριβος την συνδεση μετα τον γενικο διακοπτη θα τοποθετησης μεταγογικο που θα συνδεσης δεη γενητρια δεν θα δουλευη το ρελαι διαροης γιατι δεν εχης ουδετερο αν το κανης οπως λες ειναι εγλημα αν δεν κοψης και τον ουδετερο θα στειλης ταση στοδυκτιο της δεη πολυ επικινδυνο για τους εργαζωμενους αν δεν μπορης φωναξε ηλεκτρολογο χρειαζεται και Υ.Δ.Ε. και απαλακτικο Ρ.Α.Ε.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα αν αφήσεις συνδεμένο τον ουδέτερο? Τι μπορεί να συμβεί? Δεν είναι γειωμένος στο δίκτυο?



Παντα πρεπει να μιλαμε για συγκεκριμενες εγκαταστασεις.Που ειναι γειωμενος στο δικτυο ο ουδετερος?
Μην ξεχνας οτι διακοπες δεν γινονται λογω βλαβης αλλα και για συντηρηση.





> ο κανονισμος ΕΛΟΤ περιγραφουν ακριβος την συνδεση μετα τον γενικο διακοπτη θα τοποθετησης μεταγογικο που θα συνδεσης δεη γενητρια δεν θα δουλευη το ρελαι διαροης γιατι δεν εχης ουδετερο αν το κανης οπως λες ειναι εγλημα αν δεν κοψης και τον ουδετερο θα στειλης ταση στοδυκτιο της δεη πολυ επικινδυνο για τους εργαζωμενους αν δεν μπορης φωναξε ηλεκτρολογο χρειαζεται και Υ.Δ.Ε. και απαλακτικο Ρ.Α.Ε.



παρτο μια απο την αρχη να καταλαβουμε τι θελεις να πεις.

----------

